# What is your day job?



## Estilo (Jun 28, 2012)

Everytime I join forums I keep wondering what other fellow forumers do for a living =) . If you're cool with it, please share your day job here . 

I'll start.. I was an accountant for 9 months after I graduated, until I decided to return home. Am now still unemployed  ..


----------



## kerska (Jun 28, 2012)

I sit in a call center doing inbound sales for Terminix while browsing this forum and other internets in between my calls.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 28, 2012)

I work at a RICOH call center doing data cleansing.


----------



## Nonservium (Jun 28, 2012)

B.I./SQL/Crystal Reports Developer or as I like to jokingly call it, Datamancer


----------



## Pav (Jun 28, 2012)

Sears appliance salesman.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 28, 2012)

Landscape Gardener. I just started a few weeks ago after not having full time work for years.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2012)

Software Developer


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 28, 2012)

I work at a major tax company as a developer -we work in "Smart Forms" a sandbox type IDE, which is used by no one else AFAIK, and is the bane of my existence. I'm not talking about the SAP product either.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm a student but I work part time (ranging anywhere from 8 hours to 48 hours a week depending on my availability) as a TPT at Chrysler Canada. It's a position given to children of the regular workers at the factory that are in post-secondary education. I work in the metal shop metal and assemble parts of the Chrysler Town & Country, Dodge Caravan, and VW Rotan.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jun 28, 2012)

I run a small guitar store.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2012)

^ Are customers allowed to touch the guitars? *trollface*


----------



## MFB (Jun 28, 2012)

Currently doing freelance graphic design work over the summer to add work to my portfolio while looking for a new part-time job since I quit mine after New Years to move to CA.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm a professional pizza delivery driver at Papa John's. I make sure that people get their pizza (or wings, desserts, etc, etc) as fast as possible while abiding by the traffic laws. Sometimes it's quite the balancing act. You have so much responsibility in the seat next to you, some family somewhere is waiting to eat, and you are constricted by traffic laws. I find it very hard to follow them. I just want the family I'm delivering to, to have a fresh product. It makes me cry just thinking about it. 













I fucking hate my job


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 28, 2012)

I build pipe organs


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 28, 2012)

Software Development Consultant a.k.a. Computer Slave for a huge corporation &#8230; Slave to the machine &#8230; What would my rebellious, slightly-leftist 20-year-old self think about his future! The Horror!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jun 28, 2012)

Mining Technician, but I'm basically doing draft on AutoCAD all day long. Wich I like doing most of the time


----------



## no_dice (Jun 28, 2012)

I work in a warehouse that sells security and fire alarm equipment. I wouldn't mind it so much if my boss wasn't an angry, bitter old man.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 28, 2012)

Aerospace industry:
I work for the world's largest supplier of Boeing surplus parts & am responsible for $3+ billion worth of inventory in my warehouse alone.


----------



## that short guy (Jun 28, 2012)

Soldier, US Army


----------



## Shannon (Jun 28, 2012)

that short guy said:


> Soldier, US Army


SALUTE! 

<<< 7 yrs in USAF 95-02


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm a high school math teacher (mostly Statistics) and hopefully PhD student (as soon as my application can be completed and I get news back).


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm an Avionics RF Electronics technician and have been with the same company for almost 15 years....I troubleshoot electronics down to component level every weekday which makes an exciting 40 hours a week...snicker


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2012)

AliceLG said:


> Software Development Consultant a.k.a. Computer Slave for a huge corporation &#8230; Slave to the machine &#8230; What would my rebellious, slightly-leftist 20-year-old self think about his future! The Horror!



Computer Slave = truth. Although I prefer to think of myself as a digital waiter. 



> What do you mean you haven't finished completely RE-implementing this in another framework bc we arbitrarily decided to change the rules?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 28, 2012)

I do nothing all day ...and tbh it sucks I should try and get a job.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 28, 2012)

Blake1970 said:


> I work at a RICOH call center doing data cleansing.



Ricoh as in the copy company?


I work for BOCES (board of cooperative educational services)


Its like a kick ass kinkos for schools....they out source work to us


----------



## Xaios (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm an insurance broker.

I broke the insurance.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 28, 2012)

Full-time student. School's out for a few months now, so I'll just say bassist for a thrash band.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I'm an insurance broker.
> 
> I broke the insurance.



Why wasn't it insured? /bad joke


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 28, 2012)

I work as a prison officer and a service technician.


----------



## mcleanab (Jun 28, 2012)

Freelance theatre artist and part time lecturer at two universities. Feast or famine...


----------



## slowro (Jun 28, 2012)

I am an automotive/plant/commercial vehicle glass technician for a big multi-national company. I hope to get a transfer to move to help me move to Australia.
I used to LOVE cars until I got this job now I couldn't care less about them!


----------



## Riffer (Jun 28, 2012)

I test the PRS SE guitars that come to the US.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 28, 2012)

I do illustrations for Boeing, but I just accepted a 3D CAD position.


----------



## steve1 (Jun 28, 2012)

SkapocalypseNow said:


> I run a small guitar store.



Just half sizes? 




*tumbleweed*


I make cables for flat screens and things.


----------



## Valennic (Jun 28, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ Are customers allowed to touch the guitars? *trollface*



Yes. Only after I have molested them.

I work in said store during the week.

I work in a warehouse on the weekend evenings.


----------



## Severance (Jun 28, 2012)

I am a liscenced ekg technician and phlebotomist. I will be going to school soon to take get certification as a medical lab technologist.


----------



## Lagtastic (Jun 28, 2012)

Network administrator. I'm basically a glorified babysitter for people who refuse to type something into Google and follow directions. "My printer is not printing, I'll just email IT and go on break until they fix it. Nevermind the flashing red paper-jam light on the printer." 30 minutes later I remove the paper jam while they drink coffee and talk about how lazy/slow the IT staff is. Personally I just think people use computer problems as an excuse to take an extended break. 

People always wonder why their IT staff is cynical.


----------



## kerska (Jun 28, 2012)

Lagtastic said:


> Personally I just think people use computer problems as an excuse to take an extended break.
> 
> People always wonder why their IT staff is cynical.


 
I'm guilty of this. Although I don't think our IT staff is cynical, the dude is actually really cool. But I definitely take advantage of "computer problems."


----------



## groovemasta (Jun 28, 2012)

I sell coke!!1















Just kidding, I'm a broke high school student


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 28, 2012)

I teach guitar at a private school/music store as well as privately out of my house.

I also drive a school bus! Upgrading to a 'B' class (able to drive everything but a Transport and motorcycles) license in July.

I also play guitar in a band that actually gets paid every now and again.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm a Rail Car Repairer, which includes a lot of welding, mechanical knowledge, and working on air brakes. I call myself a Welder, though.

Also, I did 4 years in the Army. Sometimes I bounce at a bar, haul stuff for people, or work on peoples vehicles for extra cash.


----------



## flexkill (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone for some seriously good studio furniture???

Recording Studio Furniture, Custom Mixing Desks and Studio Equipment Racks from Sound Construction and Supply Inc, Nashville TN


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 28, 2012)

I teach guitar/music student


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2012)

kerska said:


> I'm guilty of this. Although I don't think our IT staff is cynical, the dude is actually really cool. But I definitely take advantage of "computer problems."



Mine aren't cynical, they're just not as smart as the non-technical ppl in the office think and they try to bullshit me or get snarky when I call with an actual problem as if I'm some clueless paper pusher. For some reason they think programmers don't know how how Windows works. Maybe some don't.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 28, 2012)

Full time university student doing chemical engineering, aiming to graduate at the end of next year, do a graduate program so I get fully qualified then piss off and do something that's actually fun 

Also work in a hardware shop on the weekends. It's about halfway between a "Mom and Pop" shop and a big one like Lowes/Bunnings.


----------



## Nonservium (Jun 28, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Mine aren't cynical, they're just not as smart as the non-technical ppl in the office think and they try to bullshit me or get snarky when I call with an actual problem as if I'm some clueless paper pusher. For some reason they think programmers don't know how how Windows works. Maybe some don't.



When I was still in that end of the IT stuff I only managed to find 3 programmers/developers out of 50+ that could actually install their own network printer. So I'm gonna go with most don't lol.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 28, 2012)

I am cashier at Adams in NY. Hell it's the only job I could find and I get $7.50 which is better than $7.25, but I only get weekends . Somehow I get about 20 hours a week.


----------



## Aftermath1 (Jun 28, 2012)

pink freud said:


> I do illustrations for Boeing, but I just accepted a 3D CAD position.



Damn man, you must be awesome. I know how hard it is to work for Airbus/Boeing.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Jun 28, 2012)

Liquor store clerk, and soon to be EMT.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 28, 2012)

Aftermath1 said:


> Damn man, you must be awesome. I know how hard it is to work for Airbus/Boeing.



I fell into the job. It was the first interview I did out of my first degree of college, and I ended up hiring in at 19.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 28, 2012)

Full-time student, would love to find something part-time to do though, but there isn't much


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have two-

1. I work for WalMart as a hardware associate Saturday to Tuesday. I mix paint and deal with customers. The problem is dealing with costumers for eight hours a day, a lot of people drive me crazy. 

2. Wednesday to Friday- I have my own grass-cutting/ landscaping business that I absolutely love. It is doing much better than I expected. If it were not for the fact I need to save up for new mowers and other power tools, I would have a lot more gear right now.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 28, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> 2. Wednesday to Friday- I have my own grass-cutting/ landscaping business that I absolutely love. It is doing much better than I expected. If it were not for the fact I need to save up for new mowers and other power tools, I would have a lot more gear right now.



Come mow my lawn, fool. I'll give you a ride in the Cummins while you're here, and convince you to buy one.

Hell, I'll even let you ride my motorcycle, since it'll probably still be unsold


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2012)

Im a Food and Beverage Building supervisor at the sweetest place on earth aka Hersheypark. 16 hour shifts and lots of work but I truly do love my job and all of the people I have met in my 5 years there so far.


----------



## decypher (Jun 28, 2012)

I work for my partners consulting business, any presentations, spreadsheets, process documentations that they need on their projects I get together. It's really just a lazy part time thing, so I also take care of the house which is more work than the "main" job  .


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 28, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> Come mow my lawn, fool. I'll give you a ride in the Cummins while you're here, and convince you to buy one.
> 
> Hell, I'll even let you ride my motorcycle, since it'll probably still be unsold



If I could find a way to fly a lawnmower, leaf blower and weed trimmer, plus myself, to "Misery" for cheap I would 

I would probably come home in the cummins though


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm an engineer at a small-ish tier 1 auto supplier. Working at a somewhat small company is cool, we have few enough people that I can do a lot of different things but we're still big enough that I have resources available to actually get things done. I recently moved from the corporate HQ to our biggest plant and that has been quite a change. Living in a small town in the middle of nowhere sucks so far.

I feel bad for the IT guys at the plant I work in here: the entire plant is 600-700 employees and the IT department consists of 1 full-time admin and 1 intern. They're reasonably confident but have to half-ass everything anyway because it's impossible for them to keep up with the whole plant.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 28, 2012)

Student Naval Aviator for the US Navy (think TOPGUN... only no jets yet and no F-14's anymore ). Just finishing up preflight classes, going to start primary in a few weeks. I love it, it's a dream come true.


----------



## Murdstone (Jun 28, 2012)

Full-time biochemistry student. Currently working in a lab until next year, when I graduate. Then comes ~6 more years of school and labs.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 28, 2012)

Mechanical engineer at a coal mine. 'Tis sweet.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm a painter for an apartment complex and student.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jun 28, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ Are customers allowed to touch the guitars? *trollface*


Not without a credit check first


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 29, 2012)

I teach English as a second language at an elementary school in South Korea.


----------



## skeels (Jun 29, 2012)

I climb trees that are near power lines.

No, really. They pay me to do that.
Trees. By the wires.





Come to think of it, they don't pay me enough...


----------



## beneharris (Jun 29, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I teach English as a second language at an elementary school in South Korea.



that is what i'm currently going to school to do.

right now, and for the past 5 years i've been a locksmith.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> When I was still in that end of the IT stuff I only managed to find 3 programmers/developers out of 50+ that could actually install their own network printer. So I'm gonna go with most don't lol.



That is SO sad...


----------



## Nonservium (Jun 29, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> That is SO sad...



It's more or less the straw that broke the camel's back. I was the only IT guy for an entire production facility. Those guy's would come out and just be clueless. Couple that with the aforementioned employees using IT issues as a reason to fuck off and I got burnt out in a bad way. I still managed to hold the whole place together, alone, for 8 years+.


----------



## Estilo (Jun 29, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I teach English as a second language at an elementary school in South Korea.



I'm jealous. Does your workplace accept referrals ?


----------



## neotronic (Jun 29, 2012)

hi, 

I am Unix Sysadmin. I make sure the serveres are running flawlesly, i have 99,9%+ availability and write scripts that make my life easyer...


----------



## kerska (Jun 29, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> When I was still in that end of the IT stuff I only managed to find 3 programmers/developers out of 50+ that could actually install their own network printer. So I'm gonna go with most don't lol.


 
Yeah I feel bad for ours sometimes. Since I'm in a call center, we have horrendous turnover here in our outbound department. Every year they hire like 20+ people and it just turns into a huge clusterfuck of user related problems and dude is just running around going crazy trying to fix nonsense problems.

On a side note we used to have this outsourced IT guy that was a riot to watch. He was a total scumbag and would always be asking the pretty girls in the office for hugs or if they wanted to take a ride with him on his motorcycle and what not. He got pulled into HR a few times for harassment


----------



## caskettheclown (Jun 29, 2012)

Overnight worker at a gas station. I just want to ring up customers all night but sadly all i do is bleach everything for the most part. 45 hours a week .

Also looking into online college classes


----------



## ras1988 (Jun 29, 2012)

I majored in engineering and was a thermohydraulics researcher while in college. Now I am a corporate analyst and business development associate at a private oil company. Don't really know what that title means I just know what I do.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I'm an engineer at a small-ish tier 1 auto supplier. Working at a somewhat small company is cool, we have few enough people that I can do a lot of different things but we're still big enough that I have resources available to actually get things done. I recently moved from the corporate HQ to our biggest plant and that has been quite a change. Living in a small town in the middle of nowhere sucks so far.
> 
> I feel bad for the IT guys at the plant I work in here: the entire plant is 600-700 employees and the IT department consists of 1 full-time admin and 1 intern. They're reasonably confident but have to half-ass everything anyway because it's impossible for them to keep up with the whole plant.



I feel like that's kind of what happens to us. I'm so frustrated at how everything gets half-assed but they push so many projects on us (there are only two of us here as well) that some things even though I *know* that XY and Z only really "appear" to work, we have to release software prematurely bc ppl more or less force us to do it and move on to the next task. 

It's that or stay late ALL the time and I just can't do that.


----------



## Nimgoble (Jun 29, 2012)

Software engineer for a small trading company.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 29, 2012)

Work for the county government as an IT Tech. Do whatever needs to be done, PCs, printers, networking, troubleshooting, take calls. Whatever.

Government is incredibly ass-backwards.


----------



## poisonelvis (Jun 29, 2012)

i manage a auto parts house by day,and do freelance art and comics at night,and on weekends i beat up chest -rockers and have sex with thier moms.


----------



## Thedanishdude (Jun 29, 2012)

I go to school in what in danish is known as "gymnasiet". It's like a mix between high school and college. You start at 16-17 and finish three years later. 

Some might say it's not a job, but in Denmark all education is free... AND as soon as you turn 18... The government pays you to go


----------



## Jakke (Jun 29, 2012)

Thedanishdude said:


> I go to school in what in danish is known as "gymnasiet". It's like a mix between high school and college. You start at 16-17 and finish three years later.



It's the equivalent of highschool really, we have it here in the far superior northern neighbouring scandinavian country as well fawk


----------



## matt397 (Jun 29, 2012)

Interesting to see what people here do for a living. I myself am a scaffolder. I build access towers, overhead protection/street hoardings and temporary work platforms. 8 years in an I still love the job. Most people don't have a clue of what I do when I say I'm a scaffolder and those that think they know just imagine someone going around building those little 6 ft yellow frame scaffolds 

Here is a visual reference:


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 29, 2012)

^ fuuuck that shit


----------



## that short guy (Jun 29, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> ^ fuuuck that shit


 
lol come on it won't hurt that bad


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm a LAM etch Tech for IBM but recently just completed training to be a Veeco Atomic Force Profiler programmer. it sounds cool but in practice is kinda boring haha xD


----------



## Bungle (Jun 29, 2012)

I work as a cabinet maker/shop fitter, although I'm in my second year as an apprentice carpenter. Thankfully I work for a good company that dont fuck their employees around and am surrounded by good co-workers.


----------



## TreWatson (Jun 29, 2012)

this is news, so i should post!

as of yesterday I am employed by Gamestop! :3


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 29, 2012)

I work at the corporate offices for a major insurance company. Total change from being a personal banker for the past few years.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 29, 2012)

I trade for fun, and am interning some venture capital company with the weirdest hours. I might be doing sales for some software company soon though! 5k commissions


----------



## myampslouder (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm A Biological Wastewater Treatment plant operator. 

It's not as technical as it sounds it it's actually pretty amusing how little I actually have to do at work.

I love my job


----------



## espman (Jun 29, 2012)

I drive a forklift from 4am till 10, then work in a tire shop untill around 230.


----------



## feilong29 (Jun 29, 2012)

I used to do F-15 Avionics Backshop, but now I do Space System Operations, specifically Missile Warning for the Air Force on active duty  Been in 8 years. I also go to school and am working on my bachelors!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 29, 2012)

I work at a brewery.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 29, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I work at a brewery.


 is it a well known one mate?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 29, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> is it a well known one mate?



MillerCoors: Age Verification


----------



## -42- (Jun 29, 2012)

Archivist at a movie production company, engineering student otherwise.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Jun 30, 2012)

Damn, you guys all have awesome careers  I just work at Guitar Center, but it's only temporary (I hope lol), but I really enjoy it, so far. I like talking to musicians every day and getting to play lots of nice guitars (we have a lot of high end stuff at our store) and I especially like appraising people's used gear and seeing all the interesting pieces they bring in. I'm hoping to go to school soon, but this is a fun job to make some money in the mean time.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 30, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> MillerCoors: Age Verification


 
nice! haha Coors light is my pong beer of choice, duno why really but it's not to expensive and goes down alright. i bet that is a pretty sweet job. my ex's dad used to make home brew and i got to help him with that, it was pretty fun and he was pretty good at it. an interesting profession for sure.


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 30, 2012)

Currently I work at Kroger working the front end of the store. I bag, push carts, help customers, clean- pretty much anything management doesn't do.

It's awful.
Words cannot describe how much I loathe working here.

I should be quitting in the next couple months since I'm going to be living on campus come fall. I'm applying at a music store near my university campus.


----------



## Mendez (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, i just got hired as delivery driver at pizza hut. Only working 16hrs and 2 days a week though...but the schedule should help for school.

Otherwise, I'm a full time student aiming at a Computer Science degree in 2-3 years. Hell yeah . 

Pretty sweet to see the variety of jobs posted


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 30, 2012)

Right now I fix stuff for my dad's business, changing oil, fixing stuff when it breaks, next week I gotta change the brakes on one of his trucks and a trailer and change all of the hydraulic hoses on a tractor. Kinda pisses me off though....I've made more in the past 2 days working for him than I did in a week when I worked at Honda...working 11 hours a day...6 days a week...seriously fuck Honda

EDIT: Also, being a mechanic isn't the best profession when you play guitar. Having to take a week or 2 off when you smash your fingers or cut them open sucks.


----------



## Mendez (Jun 30, 2012)

^ Damn honda works ppl that hard? Can't say I'm TOO surprised though, I recently quit toyota because I was working 55+ hours a week and not getting payed overtime. Freaking sucked.


----------



## thealexkelley (Jun 30, 2012)

i work at a gym harassing members and making smoothies, but currently going to school for mechanical engineering in hopes to work at a brewery later on!


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 30, 2012)

Mendez said:


> ^ Damn honda works ppl that hard? Can't say I'm TOO surprised though, I recently quit toyota because I was working 55+ hours a week and not getting payed overtime. Freaking sucked.



Ya, I made about $200 in a week, which I think averages out to like $3 an hour, which is why I worked there about a week


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jun 30, 2012)

I work at a large used car dealership as an inventory guy. I basically drive cars around all day, receive them in the system, do quality control inspections when they come in to see what needs to be done, send them to the appropriate place, do a final inspection when they're ready to go to the front lot, sticker em up, take them, etc. A few other things too. I kind of like it, actually. I work with some cool people and I get to drive a lot of neat cars around all day.


----------



## Mendez (Jun 30, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Ya, I made about $200 in a week, which I think averages out to like $3 an hour, which is why I worked there about a week


 
What the hell?!  That's crazy!! 

Screw dealerships man 

Edit: screw dealerships when you start at the bottom , I've seen some ppl make major money once they manage to move up to parts and whatnot.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 30, 2012)

You think that's crazy, the reason I got fired was saying something about not getting a lunch break. Now I just flip them off every time I drive by


----------



## Mendez (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah I didn't leave in good terms when I quit...I do the same to them .

 them


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 30, 2012)

IT Manager.


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 30, 2012)

Navy IT, network admin. Right now, my job is to sit here on a computer and go through this forum all day until they need unix or linux command line support. In about 5 weeks, I'll be out of the Navy, going to school for programming, and hopefully working at a guitar center near my school.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 30, 2012)

I am a speech-language pathologist for a company called Therapy Management Corporation. I provide contract therapy services to multiple skilled nursing facilities in this area.


----------



## Cyntex (Jun 30, 2012)

Mailman.. It doesn't pay much, but I like it. I can listen to whatever music I want and I like being outside. It's a good break from all the other jobs before which sucked.


----------



## Bevo (Jun 30, 2012)

Property manager for Canadas largest transportation (Truck, Courier) companies.
Some of our companies are Canpar, DHL/Loomis, Kingsway, TST.

My region is western Canada so I get out there every few months all expenses paid usually with an extra day or two to vacation.

I love it!
They love me too, I just got a $12,000 raise!!!


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm an A/V installer and technician.

So I install audio, video systems, mostly corporate conference rooms, pa, and sound reinforcement stuff.

It's a pretty good gig, and the guys I work with are all pretty cool cats.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2012)

Training to be an Assistant Manager in a coffee shop... I actually love it.


----------



## Trespass (Jul 1, 2012)

Professional jazz pianist.

Formerly also worked as an entertainment manager/booking agent, and still represent myself and the groups of a few of my friends. 


To be honest, besides the gigs where I'm a sideman (where I'm called and asked to do x gig on y date), a lot of my time is spent in email tag and setting up gigs with clubs, weddings, attempting to break into the high end corporate/private event scene, building press kits. A lot of time is just networking as well.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jul 1, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> I'm a professional pizza delivery driver at Papa John's. I make sure that people get their pizza (or wings, desserts, etc, etc) as fast as possible while abiding by the traffic laws. Sometimes it's quite the balancing act. You have so much responsibility in the seat next to you, some family somewhere is waiting to eat, and you are constricted by traffic laws. I find it very hard to follow them. I just want the family I'm delivering to, to have a fresh product. It makes me cry just thinking about it.
> 
> I fucking hate my job




I'm the GM of a Papa John's. Too much of my time is spent dealing with snarky, ass hole drivers.


----------



## maxrossell (Jul 1, 2012)

I make furniture.

Cos a lot of people get the wrong idea about that, here's what I do:

- Haul around massive sheets of laminated MFC

- Cut 'em up according to a cutting list I make from a custom design spec my boss draws up, using a 12" circular table saw

- Drill 'em using a terrifyingly antiquated CNC rig

- Assemble 'em using hammers, screws, dowels, cams, drills and my fair soft hands

- Load 'em into our van.

There's also other shit, but to give you a better idea I basically make flat-pack furniture from scratch and assemble it.

I'm also a semi-professional live sound engineer and I own a recording studio.


----------



## Brill (Jul 1, 2012)

Making Creepy and sexual passes at Everybody.... AKA High School... Don't worry I'm a student.


----------



## -JeKo- (Jul 1, 2012)

Student of music / part-time guitar instructor. Love the fact that I can spend my days playing the guitar.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 1, 2012)

Waiter. I make OK money, very sporadic in terms of pay. The place I work has member ship so you are guarantee 20% tip for every table but they also don't sell booze...big losses in profit there.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 1, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> If I could find a way to fly a lawnmower, leaf blower and weed trimmer, plus myself, to "Misery" for cheap I would
> 
> I would probably come home in the cummins though



Give me $35,000 and she's yours.

Might have a change in my career shortly. I wanted to be an Ironworker, and spent a lot of time and effort trying to secure a job doing that, but nobody was hiring, so I get a job elsewhere (the Rail car shop I work at now).

Well...got a call a couple days ago. Have to call back, and see what they're offering me, and I very well could be putting in my two weeks soon.


----------



## Edika (Jul 1, 2012)

I am a Physicist, with a phd on material science/material characterization and unemployed for the time being. Doing nothing starts to get on my nerves!!!


----------



## glpg80 (Jul 1, 2012)

Lab Technician and .NET applications programmer for a private sector small business security company. Back in school working on a mathematics minor and two professional engineering degrees, followed hopefully by Stanford university for my masters in EE.


----------



## Anton (Jul 2, 2012)

Online Marketing Consultant.... Occasionally doing some freelance work online as well.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 2, 2012)

Freelance Writer--everything from books and articles to poems.


----------



## Aftermath1 (Jul 2, 2012)

glpg80 said:


> Lab Technician and .NET applications programmer for a private sector small business security company. Back in school working on a mathematics minor and two professional engineering degrees, followed hopefully by Stanford university for my masters in EE.



You must be one busy dude


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jul 2, 2012)

i'm a restaurant general manager. it's not glamorous, but i built my own home last year.


----------



## glpg80 (Jul 2, 2012)

Aftermath1 said:


> You must be one busy dude



I just did 30 hours of calculus this weekend after work, exam tomorrow and back to work. Free time, hangouts, friends, and vacation are words that are not in my vocabulary 

Really music is what keeps me sane man. Playing guitar, piano, working on amps, designing amps, effects, etc. Its a great break from all of the hustle and bustle. I honestly do not bother knowing or memorizing dates anymore - i just go day to day. And forget about going on dates


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 2, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> i'm a restaurant general manager. it's not glamorous, but i built my own home last year.



This is more or less what I'm aiming to do with my A.S. in General Business while I attempt to go to school part time to get my Bachelors.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 2, 2012)

When I got out of college I used to deliver for a private courier service and started teaching lessons in the afternoons. Eventually I had so many students that I canned the mail job. 

So for the last 13 years I've been teaching music lessons. The last 9 of those years I've been a music instructor at two different private music schools. I mainly teach guitar, but some piano and drums as well. We do recitals and other special events so it can get hectic at times, but it's a great gig.


----------



## sleightest (Jul 3, 2012)

Im a Bicycle Mechanic. Ive been doing it a while now. I want to get into furniture building or guitar luthiery. My job has gotten kind of old. Its the 6th shop Ive worked at now but I get benefits and a decent hourly wage. I get by. Awesome bonus feature is that I can pro deal lots of bicycle stuff and I get to build up some pretty cool bikes. Biggest downside is i use my hands all day. By the end of the day i can only get in like 4 hours max before my hands just freeze up. In the morning i can barely move my hands for a good half hour and Im only 25.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 3, 2012)

sleightest said:


> Im a Bicycle Mechanic. Ive been doing it a while now. I want to get into furniture building or guitar luthiery. My job has gotten kind of old. Its the 6th shop Ive worked at now but I get benefits and a decent hourly wage. I get by. Awesome bonus feature is that I can pro deal lots of bicycle stuff and I get to build up some pretty cool bikes. Biggest downside is i use my hands all day. By the end of the day i can only get in like 4 hours max before my hands just freeze up. In the morning i can barely move my hands for a good half hour and Im only 25.



I've had days where my hands are like that cleaning lady from Family Guy. "Nooooo." For me I find that if I'm dehydrated my hands will cramp up. Drink plenty of good quality water not from the tap. 

I've also discovered Peaceful Mountain products. They make gels for muscles, tendons, ligaments, whatever else we got going on in the body. It delivers more oxygen to the afflicted areas. Good stuff!


----------



## sleightest (Jul 3, 2012)

tuneinrecords said:


> I've had days where my hands are like that cleaning lady from Family Guy. "Nooooo." For me I find that if I'm dehydrated my hands will cramp up. Drink plenty of good quality water not from the tap.
> 
> I've also discovered Peaceful Mountain products. They make gels for muscles, tendons, ligaments, whatever else we got going on in the body. It delivers more oxygen to the afflicted areas. Good stuff!



Ill have to try that out. I drink a lot of water with nuun. Which is an electrolyte replacement without sugar. Besides my hands being sore from wrenching all day I get exposed to a lot of bad chemicals as well. What products of theirs would you recommend for my hands?


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 3, 2012)

I got the tendon gel when I was having trouble with my fretting hand and it really did help. I was worried for a while. I had to play more gingerly for some time until my hand was back at 100 percent. Sometimes I just play toooo much and push myself too hard. I can only imagine what working on bikes all the time must do. 
Peaceful Mountain :: Tendon Rescue


----------



## TaylorMacPhail (Jul 3, 2012)

<--- Fulltime Professional SS.org contributor

Nah. I am a fulltime student (from Sep-Apr) studying Psychology but might switch my major to Computer Science. In the summer I work fulltime for BellAliant (major telecom co.).

I lol'd pretty good @ the pizza delivery post


----------



## TaylorMacPhail (Jul 3, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Ya, I made about $200 in a week, which I think averages out to like $3 an hour, which is why I worked there about a week



Whaaaaat, that shit aint right! The minimum wage here is $10/hr, what is it there?


----------



## Aftermath1 (Jul 3, 2012)

glpg80 said:


> I just did 30 hours of calculus this weekend after work, exam tomorrow and back to work. Free time, hangouts, friends, and vacation are words that are not in my vocabulary
> 
> Really music is what keeps me sane man. Playing guitar, piano, working on amps, designing amps, effects, etc. Its a great break from all of the hustle and bustle. I honestly do not bother knowing or memorizing dates anymore - i just go day to day. And forget about going on dates



No pain no gain 

You're achievements/goals are actually really inspiring though!


----------



## Petro1313 (Jul 3, 2012)

I work in the produce department at my local supermarket, but I just graduated with a degree in industrial instrumentation, so I'm hopefully going to be making a lot of money soon. Money which I'm sure I'll splurge on guitar gear.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 4, 2012)

Most of you guys have such awesome jobs haha.

I work in fresh at a supermarket - nightshifts, 10 hours and the pay is pretty decent. I am contracted 30 hours but am working overtime through the summer before I go back to university. 56 hours this week!


----------



## mili9152 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm a technical support engineer for a software company. Our business is data collection, storage, and analysis, mainly for process based manufacturing plants.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 4, 2012)

I supervise an unloading crew at a warehouse.

Its a shitty job. We're 3rd party, so I have to suck the dicks of the client while making sure my guys get their jobs done and I have to make sure we hit our revenue goals. I'm stuck too. Its either this or minimum wage.


----------



## Alan234 (Jul 4, 2012)

im a student at university, recently quit my job at a supermarket, it was absolutely fucking awful, how i stayed there for 10 months i do not know. I've just completed my security training to enable me to obtain an SIA licence, which means i can apply for most security jobs. But the long wait of getting a licence means 5 weeks of absolutely nothing which is becoming quite boring.


----------



## Underworld (Jul 4, 2012)

I got my lawyer license 2 weeks ago. Fuck. Yeah.


----------



## glpg80 (Jul 5, 2012)

Aftermath1 said:


> No pain no gain
> 
> You're achievements/goals are actually really inspiring though!



Thank you sir! I am extremely humble - just setting goals and doing my best to achieve them. I enjoy it, but seeing others going on beach vacations, getting married, etc. does have its moments. No pain no gain - and i chose to make those sacrifices in order to go the extra mile. Start by doing what is necessary, then by doing what is possible, then suddenly you are doing the impossible


----------



## hutchman (Jul 5, 2012)

Up until a month ago I worked in a toy shop for a few years. Now I work for a music wholesaler. Gotta say, so far I really like my job. Hanging with other musicians is great. First job I've had where I can crack an Yngwie joke and not get met with a blank expression. Plus the perks and discounts are sweet.


----------



## skeels (Jul 5, 2012)

TaylorMacPhail said:


> Whaaaaat, that shit aint right! The minimum wage here is $10/hr, what is it there?



Actually it's 7 something. 

Unless you're like a waitron or somebody who makes tips. Then they can pay you less.


----------

